# 动词重叠



## retert

大家好，请问下面两个句子能这样说吗？谢谢！
（1）上个周末我*看了看*电视，*买了买*东西。
（2）小明周末经常*游游*泳、*看看*书、*看看*电视。


----------



## SimonTsai

你可以出門走走 (verb)，或待在家，看看 (verb) 書 (object)，聽聽 (verb) 音樂 (object)，
又或者去海邊游游 (verb) 泳 (verb)。


----------



## Broccolee

勉强可以。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

游游泳还是可以接受的


----------



## fyl

我觉得(2)没什么大问题。虽然游泳严格意义上不是动词+名词的结构，但说习惯了很少有人在乎这些细节。

但(1)似乎有些问题。看了看电视我会理解为看了一眼电视（一秒钟），而不是看了一段时间。买了买东西也很奇怪，一般说买了点东西。感觉这句话语法上有些问题，但我不是语法专家，给不出专业解释。


----------



## Skatinginbc

除了偶而游游泳、健健行, 我平常很少運動 
泳 (verb), 行 (verb)


----------



## SimonTsai

I am really surprised that some natives do say 游游泳, and am wondering whether 步 in 跑步 is a noun.


retert said:


> （1）上个周末我*看了看*电视，*买了买*东西。


I agree with @fyl that it sounds slightly odd.


----------



## Broccolee

“看了看电视”*并不一定*指“看了一眼电视”，更不可能是“看了一秒钟电视”。这就是一种口语化的表达。


----------



## SuperXW

Broccolee said:


> “看了看电视”*并不一定*指“看了一眼电视”，更不可能是“看了一秒钟电视”。这就是一种口语化的表达。


我同意。我觉得两句话口语中都有可能出现。是否得当，主要看语境。
x了x表示一种“随意的，并非认真专注的”态度。


----------



## Broccolee

SuperXW said:


> 我同意。我觉得两句话口语中都有可能出现。是否得当，主要看语境。
> x了x表示一种“随意的，并非认真专注的”态度。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这些表达有人能接受有人不能吧。我是可以接受的，尽管我也倾向于说买了点东西。


----------



## Broccolee

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这些表达有人能接受有人不能吧。我是可以接受的，尽管我也倾向于说买了点东西。


对。我们日常生活中会说“买了点东西”，而不是“买了买东西”。但是“买了买东西”也不能算错，只不过我们一般不说。


----------



## SuperXW

我说“主要看语境”，包括和前后形成排比。前面“看了看”后面“买了买”，就顺畅些。


----------



## thisisvi

觉得这种表述带有情感色彩。

-你周末干嘛了？
-*没干嘛*。*就*看了看电视，买了买东西。

-小明的周末没什么特别，*也就*游游泳、看看书、看看电视。

这是可以接受的。
但是如果没有这个“没干嘛” “也就”的感情色彩在，听着会觉得有些奇怪。


----------



## Skatinginbc

小明周末经常游游泳、看看书、看看电视。
经常 + 游游泳、看看书 
However,
偶而 + 游游泳、看看书 
不過 or 也就 + 游游泳、看看书


----------



## humvee

游游泳 sounds weird to my mandarin ears. I've never use this construction before. But sometimes usage trumps grammar.


----------

